# Wanted: STP bib



## roomrestriction (Aug 29, 2013)

Long story short I moved to WA in early March, and missed/didn't know about STP until registration was sold out, and don't quite have the funds to buy one of the $350 charitable registrations on ebay. Send me a PM if you can't do the ride this year and our trying to recoup some of the cost!


----------



## Corenfa (Jun 9, 2014)

FWIW, I think the bibs are tied to names. They're non-transferrable.
I would recommend hooking up with a charity team and seeing about raising the money. Outdoors for All is a good one that offers full support in helping raise the money. There is a minimum raise, but it shouldn't be hard. (I did it with them last year and offered to shave my head for the first $500 raised and my legs for $1000 - I was quite hairless for the ride).


----------

